# Are the new Hotrod Deville USA made?



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I heard the old ones are USA and new are China is this true?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

HotRod were always made in Mexico actually. If the Fender book is right..


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

The Blues Deluxe and Blues Deville were USA made. Those were replaced by the Hot Rod series with the production being moved to Mexico, where it remains today. There are some early Hot Rods that were made in the USA. They have never been made in China. It really doesn't matter if they're made in the USA or Mexico, the Hot Rod series suffer from many problems that have to do with inherent design flaws.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

I've had more than a few 'Hot Rod' series amps. Some were US made, some were made in Mexico. I have A//B'd US-made ones with their Mexican-made counterparts. They sounded identical to me. I'd be surprised if the level of quality of any particular model differs when comparing a US-made model vs. it's Mexican counterpart.


----------



## Prosonic (Apr 28, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The Blues Deluxe and Blues Deville were USA made. Those were replaced by the Hot Rod series with the production being moved to Mexico, where it remains today. There are some early Hot Rods that were made in the USA. They have never been made in China. It really doesn't matter if they're made in the USA or Mexico, the Hot Rod series suffer from many problems that have to do with inherent design flaws.


Could you elaborate on those flaws (other than the obvious input jack)? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

A big one is the taper on the volume. At 3, the amp is almost at full tilt. This was a marketing trip to impress people in the shop. "Wow. If this amp is this loud at 3, imagine how much louder it will be at 10" Answer: Not a whole lot. The pots are all PCB mounted and hard to replace if you want to change this. The effects loop is SS. The drive is SS and it doesn't have its own EQ settings. Many guys don't like the brightness of the stock speakers, but I do. I tried different speakers in the amp and I couldn't find anything I liked better.

With that being said, I had a 2x12 DeVille for years as a main touring amp (never liked the 4x10) and I loved it. It has one heck of a ballsy clean channel that can take just about anything you throw at it.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I should note that my DeVille was one of the later Mexican made versions and never had a problem with it in years. I bought it used off of a guy for $500. It had a blown pilot light and the two power tubes were totally mismatched brands and types?!?!? It still ran fine. I had a tech check it over and retube it (the bias point on the amp is nice so you can do it yourself easily with a multimeter) and it was fine. A very robust amp, if you ask me.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

One thing to consider...the Fender PLant in Mexico is one of the most modern Music plant in the wolrd right now so should not be identified with CHEAP..labor cost is way day compared to Coronoa for sure..but that'S about IT.


----------

